# ideas on carrying decoys out when muddy



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a 6x18 decoy trailer that is too heavy to bring out in the fields when they are muddy. i was thinking of bringing my four wheeler with and pulling a 4x4 rock picking trailer with to haul the decoys. any ideas on carrying alot of decoys with a 4x4 trailer? its flat and has sides that stick up 4 inches


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

make you a slead type contraprion.. if you distribute the weight, you can pile on alot of stuff.. just go slow or it wil be covered with mud.


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

we are bringin a wheeler this year, we have a 8x 16. I was going to use some big fertilizer bags and drag them if I had too... just another idea.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Silos.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I use my nephew. I load him up, kick him in the a$$ and tell him to go on boy and bring the empty bags back. lol :beer:


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe try one of those spider web contraptions used to keep things inside the open truck bed.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A HUEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

real geese sillos


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

To me an ATV and a 6x8 aluminum trailer are just as important of a hunting tool as my gun or calls. Rain or shine I use the ATV to haul my decoys out to the field.

On my farm I've spent years building up no till fields and trying to reduce compaction. The last thing I want to do is drive my truck across another guys fields and tick him off. I know there are alot of farmers alot more anal about tracks in their fields than I am. With the ATV, i'm also able to park the truck farther away and I have to walk alot less. I'll haul the decoys out, take the trailer back to the truck (or somewhere clearly out of the way) then ditch the ATV in some cattails, tall grass, or behind a bale. Throw a camo net over the top and I've never had a problem hiding it.


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm using a 10' flat bottom boat behind a ATV.


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys for the input...im likin the boat idea


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Just an idea, but I have set my trailer up with poles mounted on the side to hang full bodies on, there are several others like it on the trailer forum, once I take my poles out of the trailer they lay right across the back of my truck bed or four wheeler trailer, just keeps things organized and if I do have to walk in because of extreme mud two guys can cary a lot of deeks on poles, however you go a few poles might be a good idea. Good luck!!


----------



## Ryan Swiontek (Aug 13, 2009)

Me and my buddies pack our lay out blinds full and brag them out on foot if we have to. geese always love the spots that will about kill a guy to reach them.


----------

